# Shelby Stainless Peanut Tank



## saladshooter (May 22, 2017)

Howdy

Looking for a stainless steel Shelby peanut tank. I'll pay top dollar. With or without horn button. Please PM with details.





Thanks
Chad


----------



## keith kodish (May 22, 2017)

Chad,looking for one with a horn button. I have one that has never had a battery in it.







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (May 22, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Chad,looking for one with a horn button. I have one that has never had a battery in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Keith, is it for sale or just teasing me?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 2, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.

Is it still attached to a bike? Would be interested in that too!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2017)

Wish i had a spare for you,Chad.



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Wish i had a spare for you,Chad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




If you sold me that whole bike I'd be all set Keith!

Chad


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2017)

You wouldn't like the price!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2017)

Chad,you'd probably have to get rid of the bike you're building. This one is lacking a twinkie taillight,new departure brake handle,& brake cable,& the correct ball end grips. That's it. Rolls wonderful,too!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 7, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Chad,you'd probably have to get rid of the bike you're building. This one is lacking a twinkie taillight,new departure brake handle,& brake cable,& the correct ball end grips. That's it. Rolls wonderful,too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




Sounds like you're considering it. If so, PM me what you'd let it go for.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 7, 2017)

Turned down 3500. Only non og paint is the rack. Did a excellent color match. Distressed,just right,too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 31, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 8, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## 1938airflow (Aug 8, 2017)

I would probably turn down 3500 also. Nice bike. Stainless tanks are out there but hard to find.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

